

I dont test my code but when I do, I do it in production - holycrab
http://www.thinkgeek.com/product/f141/

======
vyrotek
Sorry, the changed phrase killed it for me. I'm pretty sure the
meme/commercial goes _"I don’t always [X], but when I do, I [Y]."_

~~~
k3n
How could they fuck up something so simple?

From the looks of the shirt, it's almost as if they'd never even seen the
original ads that they're imitating.

------
Corun
Shame it's not "I don't often test my code, but when I do I do it in
_producting_ ".

~~~
ChuckMcM
Now _that_ is a t-shirt I would buy.

------
brittohalloran
Stay risky my friends

